# Help me out here guys !



## Mahanaxar (Feb 9, 2013)

How's everyone doing on this very fine evening? 

Okay so here's the deal, I'm getting my friend a gift for his birthday and it's a custom made box with Tolkien's logo engraved on top, and Tengwar (possibly Khuzdul) scripture all over...

Now my question is, any of you guys have any recommendations about the kind of scripture I should engrave their ? 
It has to be a quote from Middle Earth, and I mean anything...

It can be something your favorite character said or did, a curse, or even a poem... Let your imaginations flow and help me figure this out ! 

Like I said, it's gonna be either Tengwar or Khuzdul, so feel free to include all your dwarvish inclinations (if any) !!


----------



## Andreth (Feb 10, 2013)

Mmh... I think you should question about your friend's tastes... After all, Tolkien wrote many memorable lines... I love " for one year, one day, to the Flame I would have given all, kin, youth, and hope itself: Adaneth I am ", but I really like also " farewell, sweet Earth and northern skies " etc., or even the rohirrim song about Time ( sorry, can't quote here... I've read it in Italian! ) . Just to name a few


----------



## Mahanaxar (Feb 10, 2013)

mmmm well I wanted something in Quenya/Sindarin/Khuzdul... Not plain english, I want to transcribe it in Tengwar and engrave that all over the box 

He has no preference that I know off, so anything works really


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 15, 2013)

My favorite quote is the poem about Aragorn.

All that is gold does not glitter.
Not all who wander are lost.
The old that is strong does not wither.
Deep roots are not reached by the frost.
From the ashes a fire shall be woken.
A light from the shadows shall spring.
Renewed shall be blade that was broken.
The crownless again shall be king.

This might be too long for your purposes, though.


----------

